# Jonathan - please help



## BMWXENIA (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Jonathan, we got email yesterday with our redelivery date - April 28. Unfortunately, we are going to the wedding on April 28 to lake tahoe. Is there a chance you can talk to someone in scheduling department and try to cange it to may 5? We really would like to attend it! Thanks in advance.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Tell your CA to reply back to that email with some alternate dates that will work for you. Send me a PM with your name and last seven of your Vin# and I'll check with them on Monday to see what is possible.


----------



## BMWXENIA (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for reply. I called them myself directly and was able to reschedule to May 4. See you then!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds great! See you then :thumbup:


----------

